# Can't create a new thread (errno 35) error



## sowanted (Dec 20, 2010)

When I try to login mysql I am seeing this error.


```
Can't create a new thread (errno 35); if you are not out of available memory, you can 
consult the manual for a possible OS-dependent bug
```
Anyone can help me?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

Perhaps if you gave a lot more information, like FreeBSD version, MySQL version, amount of memory in the machine, memory configuration of MySQL, memory usage, etc.


----------



## Alt (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you use limits for this proc?
Check this link http://lists.mysql.com/mysql/217340


----------

